# freedesktop's xserver

## eeknay

hallo,

weiß von euch vielleicht jemand wie ich die transparenz bei dem xserver instellen kann und die netten schatten und solche sachen? ich kann leider keine manuals zu solchen dingen finden. ansonsten funktionier das teil echt klasse.

gruß

eeknay

----------

## mojo

du solltest dir mal das hier ansehen, dies sollte alle deine fragen beantworten.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=106391

dort findest du auch u.a. ebuilds.

----------

## Lenz

Funktioniert da auch die 3D-Beschleunigung? Kann man da beispielsweise die normalen NVIDIA-Treiber verwenden?

Da ich den noch nicht ausprobiert habe, kann ich Dir bei Deinem Problem leider nicht helfen.  :Sad: 

----------

## Boba

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Funktioniert da auch die 3D-Beschleunigung? Kann man da beispielsweise die normalen NVIDIA-Treiber verwenden?
> 
> 

 

soweit ich weiss is das noch nicht möglich (ich hab das ding nicht laufen, les den megathread den es dazu gibt aber immer mal wieder mit).

----------

## øxygen

Mittlerweile gibts ein ebuild: xorg-x11 6.7.0

Hat das jemand von euch schon getestet? Habe wenig Lust mein System zu zerhauen, da ich drauf angewiesen bin.

----------

## dot

Hab xorg-x11 gerade kompilert und es "fühlt" sich viel schneller an,

auf jedenfall laufen alle Programme perfekt.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## øxygen

Bei mir läuft es jetzt auch, konnte gar nicht glauben wie problemlos das war. Sogar die NVidia Treiber und 3D Beschleunigung funktioniert.

----------

## AceTheFace

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft es jetzt auch, konnte gar nicht glauben wie problemlos das war. Sogar die NVidia Treiber und 3D Beschleunigung funktioniert.

 

Könnt ihr mal kurz umreissen, wie man bei der Installation vorgeht?

Gruß,

Ace

----------

## trapperjohn

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> Mittlerweile gibts ein ebuild: xorg-x11 6.7.0
> 
> Hat das jemand von euch schon getestet? Habe wenig Lust mein System zu zerhauen, da ich drauf angewiesen bin.

 

xorg != xserver ...

----------

## dot

 *Quote:*   

> Könnt ihr mal kurz umreissen, wie man bei der Installation vorgeht? 

 

```

emerge xorg-x11

xorgconfig (ist das selbe wie Xf86cfg)

```

Dann musst du noch die Pfade zu den Schriftarten anpassen und zwar in folgenden Dateien:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

/etc/fonts/fonts.conf

und

/etc/fonts/local.conf

steht aber beim emergen von xorg-x11 alles dabei und dann ein startx

und schon läuft dat ding  :Smile: 

Grüße

flo

BTW: Könnt ihr mir erklären wie ihr das macht, dass beim quote immer dabei steht, wer dan original Text geschrieben hat?

----------

## sirro

 *dot wrote:*   

> BTW: Könnt ihr mir erklären wie ihr das macht, dass beim quote immer dabei steht, wer dan original Text geschrieben hat?

 

OT: [quote=name] Dabei muss name in Anführungszeichen: "name"

----------

## Wishmaster

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft es jetzt auch, konnte gar nicht glauben wie problemlos das war. Sogar die NVidia Treiber und 3D Beschleunigung funktioniert.

 

Weiß zufällig jemand wie es mit den ATI Treibern aussieht?  :Confused: 

Hat das vielleicht schon jemand getestet?

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## FirechilD

 *Wishmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiß zufällig jemand wie es mit den ATI Treibern aussieht? 
> 
> Hat das vielleicht schon jemand getestet?
> ...

 

hab das grad eben mal getestet und scheint so als wären die ati treiber nicht wirklich mit dem X von X.org kompatibel, hab kein glx mehr usw. 

werde also wieder zum XFree wechseln denk ich mal

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Doch läuft absolut astrein mit den ATI zusammen. Ich hab ET, UT und UT2k4 angetestet und die laufen wieterhin ohne Probs.

Musst nur statt opengl-update ati halt opengl-update xorg-x11 machen, dann funzt es auch.

----------

## FirechilD

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Doch läuft absolut astrein mit den ATI zusammen. Ich hab ET, UT und UT2k4 angetestet und die laufen wieterhin ohne Probs.
> 
> Musst nur statt opengl-update ati halt opengl-update xorg-x11 machen, dann funzt es auch.

 

benutze ich dann nicht die treiber vom xorg?

btw, kann dann mal einer eine genaue beschreibung geben wie ich die font pfäde bearbeite?

bin daraus noch nicht ganz schlau geworden *g*

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Du benutzt da keinen xorg Treiber, sondern ganz normal den ATI Treiber. Läuft bei mir absolut perfekt.

----------

## FirechilD

ok, dann muss ich jetzt wieder xorg kompilieren *lol*

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Aber mit den Fonts hab ich aluch noch Probleme, obwohl ich alle oben genannten Dateien editiert habe auf /usr/share/fonts. Was kanns denn dann noch sein?

*edit*

Ich Horst hatte paar Einträge vergessen in der xorg.conf anzupassen. Nun ist alles perfekt.  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Wollt nur ma meinen Senf dazugeben, bei mir läufts jetzt auch  :Smile: 

Radeon 9200 Mobility

Ach so, ich musste weder Fontpath noch sonstwas anpassen.

War alles schon KO.

Ich hab eonfach die alte XF86Config nach xorg.config kopiert.

----------

## FirechilD

hm...

bei mir bekomm ich noch nen paar probs mit den fonts

1. ist schrift im teilweise firefox größer, was den seitenaufbau dann echt blöd aussehen läst

2. hab ich noch diese fehler im log stehen:

```

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Mittlerweile gibts ein ebuild: xorg-x11 6.7.0
> 
> Hat das jemand von euch schon getestet? Habe wenig Lust mein System zu zerhauen, da ich drauf angewiesen bin.

 

nur so am rande, auch ich habe "diesen harten" schritt endlich durchgeführt.

ehrlich gesagt sehe ich bisher keinen unterschied, basiert ja imho eh

alles auf xfree-pre4.4. alles läuft bisher, wer vorher xfree-4.3-r6 draufgehabt hat,

wird wahrscheinlich überhaupt keinen unterschied bemerken.

nur das gewissen, ja das ist leichter  :Wink: 

wie habe ich das gemacht? ab in eine console (via [strg][alt][F1]), login, dann

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop && emerge -C xfree && emerge xorg-x11 && emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 && etc-update && cp /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/xorg.conf && /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

eh volia. bisher geht alles. nichtmal den nvidia-treiber habe ich neu installiert.

als anmerkung:

pfade der schriftordner usw. habe ich schon beim letzten xfree-update geändert.

----------

## danone

Habe auch umgestell soweit kaum probleme nur nvidia remerge und meine Größer,-Kleiner als"<>" geht in xorg nicht keine ahnung warum...

----------

## dot

 *danone wrote:*   

> nvidia remerge und meine Größer,-Kleiner als"<>" geht in xorg nicht keine ahnung warum

 

Deine InputSection fürs Keyboard muss folgendes beinhalten:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver  "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

Dann klappts auch mit den < und > Zeichen.

Und wegen Nvidia, was klappt nicht:

   1. emerge nvidia-glx oder emerge nvidia-kernel?

   2. glx unter x?

Grüße

Flo

----------

## FirechilD

 *dot wrote:*   

>  *danone wrote:*   nvidia remerge und meine Größer,-Kleiner als"<>" geht in xorg nicht keine ahnung warum 
> 
> Deine InputSection fürs Keyboard muss folgendes beinhalten:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hab die input section so angepasst, hab aber auch keine kleiner/größer zeichen

gibts da noch ne andere alternative?

----------

## platinumviper

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> wie habe ich das gemacht? ab in eine console (via [strg][alt][F1]), login, dann
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/xdm stop && emerge -C xfree && emerge xorg-x11 && emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 && etc-update && cp /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/xorg.conf && /etc/init.d/xdm start
> ```
> ...

 

Wie lange hat's denn gedauert? Kann man das nebenher erledigen oder besser über Nacht?

----------

## øxygen

bei mir (Athlon XP 1700+)

 *Quote:*   

>      Thu Apr  8 00:42:51 2004 --> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0
> 
>        merge time: 1 hour, 31 minutes, and 31 seconds
> 
> 

 

----------

## primat

Auf einem 900er Athlon mit 500MB RAM:

```
genlop -t xorg-x11

 * x11-base/xorg-x11

     Fri Apr  9 19:49:41 2004 --> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

       merge time: 1 hour, 58 minutes, and 21 seconds.

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 1 hour, 58 minutes, and 21 seconds.

```

mach auf jeden fall ein emerge sync davor! Da ist zur Zeit ziemlich viel Bewegung drin.

Auf das emerge -i xfree kann und sollte man verzichten.

in  /var/cache/edb/virtuals

wird automatisch: 

```
virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11
```

gesetzt!

damit sollte es dann kein Problem mit Abhängigkeiten geben.

Gruss

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Wie lange hat's denn gedauert?

 

gute frage, 1,5-2 stunden ca.?

(auf 'nem athlonxp2400+, habe aber nebenbei 'ne dvd geguckt)

@øxygen

hattest du 'ne stopuhr nebenbei laufen oder gibt's mal wieder 'nen ganz simplen

befehl/emerge-parameter (den ich verpasst habe  :Sad:  ), um mir das anzeigen zu lassen?

----------

## platinumviper

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> @øxygen
> 
> hattest du 'ne stopuhr nebenbei laufen oder gibt's mal wieder 'nen ganz simplen befehl

 

Die Stoppuhr heisst genlop und bietet einige interessante Features.

Danke für die Antworten.

platinumviper

----------

## øxygen

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Die Stoppuhr heisst genlop und bietet einige interessante Features.
> 
> 

 

Allerdings, Gentoo bietet schon einige nette Tools, die man aber erstmal finden muss   :Rolling Eyes: 

ufed, etcat, genlop und esearch sollten auf jeden Gentoo System standardmäßig installiert werden.

----------

## djphysics

 *FirechilD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hab die input section so angepasst, hab aber auch keine kleiner/größer zeichen
> 
> gibts da noch ne andere alternative?

 

Falls Du KDE laufen hast, guck mal im Kontrollzentrum unter Regionaleinstellungen/Tastaturlayout. Da muss der Tastaturtyp auch auf 105-Tasten eingestellt sein.

Grüße, djp

----------

## FirechilD

 *djphysics wrote:*   

>  *FirechilD wrote:*   
> 
> hab die input section so angepasst, hab aber auch keine kleiner/größer zeichen
> 
> gibts da noch ne andere alternative? 
> ...

 

nope benutze gnome 2.6 - habs aber mithilfe deines denkanstosses geschaft  :Smile: 

----------

## werwolf

Moin jungs  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe hier irgenwie nen exotisches problem ...

ich habe nach der neu install von gentoo mich für xorg entscheiden habe hier nach gelesen das lediglich die pfads geändert werden müssen dies habe ich getan aber er möchte immer noch net starten und bricht mit folgender meldung ab 

```

Duplicate symboi ___i686.get_pc_thunxk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmap.o

Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Fatal server error

Module load failure

```

hm ich habe das module entfernt aus dem Load bereich aber immer noch die meldung. hat eventuell jemand eine idee was des sein kann. ??

----------

## boris64

 *werwolf wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> 
> Duplicate symboi ___i686.get_pc_thunxk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmap.o
> ...

 

und wie sieht deine section "Module" in deiner xforg.conf aus?

```
Section "Module"

        ...

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "freetype"

        Load            "speedo"

        Load            "bitmap"

        Load            "xtt"

EndSection

```

so sieht meine aus (funktionstüchtig)

----------

## werwolf

hi 

erstmal danke für deine schnelle antwort ich habe eine nvidia graka, die config sieht so aus 

```

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "unix/:7100"         # local font server

   # if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "pex5"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "xie"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Gerforce mx 200"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   #VideoRam   32768

   Option      "UseFBDev"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Palladium"

   HorizSync   28-50

   VertRefresh   43-75

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Gerforce mx 200"

   Monitor      "Palladium"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

   InputDevice   "Generic Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

----------

## boris64

```

Duplicate symboi ___i686.get_pc_thunxk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmap.o

Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Fatal server error

Module load failure

```

vielleicht solltest du mal das modul "Bitmap" entfernen, da es sich mit

irgendeinem deiner anderen module (wow, was für 'ne lange liste,

da ist doch garantiert die hälfte von total unnötig, oder?) zu beissen scheint.

----------

## werwolf

ich habe ebend mal deine loads genommen ebend fals der fehler  :Sad: 

//edit

ich habe ebend was gefunden und versuche es gerade mit

```

USE="-hardened -pic -pie" emerge xorg-x11`

```

neu zumergen ..

----------

## dot

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

>    Option      "UseFBDev"      "true" 

 

Kommentier das mal aus, ich ahb das bei mir nicht drin

stehen, was auch immer das macht.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## werwolf

 *dot wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*      Option      "UseFBDev"      "true"  
> 
> Kommentier das mal aus, ich ahb das bei mir nicht drin
> ...

 

Hi 

werde ich gleich versuchen wenn er fertig ist mit neu compelieren ...

----------

## werwolf

hmpf hat  beides nigs gebracht  :Sad: 

noch irgenwelche vorschläge ??

----------

## platinumviper

Bei mir hats mit folgenden USE-Flags 

```
3ds S3TC X X509 Xaw3d aalib alsa amd apache2 apm autofs avi berkdb bonobo cdr chroot crypt cups dga dv dvd dvdr encode esd fbcon ffmpeg firebird flash foomaticdb freetds freetype gb gd gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gnomedb gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile imap imlib informix innodb ipv6 java jbig jpeg lcms ldap libg++ libgda libwww mad matroska mbox mcal md5sum mdb mikmod mmx motif mozcalendar mozctl mozilla mozinterfaceinfo mozp3p mozsvg mpeg music mysql nas ncurses netcdf nls nocd nowin nviz oci8 odbc offensive ofx oggvorbis openal opengl openssh oss pam parse-clocks pda pdflib perl pic plotutils png postgres ppds prelude python quicktime readline rplay ruby sdl skey slang snmp sox speedo spell sqlite sse ssl stroke t1lib tcltk tcpd tetex tiff transcode truetype type1 unicode usagi usb v4l videos vim-with-x wmf x86 xface xfs xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib
```

 und diesen Moduln 

```
Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection
```

auf einem Dual P4 Xeon mit Geforce4 geklappt.

Lass Dir mal von xorgcfg eine neue xorg.conf machen, funkrioniert es damit?

platinumviper

----------

## kriz

wieso seh ich hier des oeffteren Load "dir" UND Load "glx".

das ist schonmal falsch.

wenn man eine nvidia betreibt und die binary-treiber von nvidia verwendet sollte das module "dri" nicht geladen werden.

mfg

----------

## werwolf

Hiho ...

Also ich habe mit xorgcfg ebendfalls probiert eine config mir anlegen zulassen dies wurde aber mit der selben Fehlermeldung abgebrochen (siehe oben). Mitraweile bin scheine ich das problem gefunden zuhaben ich habe in meiner make.conf -hardened drin gehabt dies hatte zurfolge das gcc ebendfalls mit -hardened compeliert wurde. Dies scheint das ganze Problem zusein, den die suche hier im Forum ergab das viele das Problem hatten. Ich bin habe ebend haredened aus der make.conf raus genommen und werde gcc und xorg nochmal komplett neu drauf bügeln in der hoffnung das es dann klappt ...

----------

## boris64

trotzalledem, kriz hatte schon recht,

da scheint einiges nicht zu stimmen in deiner .cfg.

nvidia und dri passend absolut nicht zusammen (s.a. nvidia-readme).

weiterhin scheint da 'ne menge "schrott" drinzustehen (vor allen dingen

bei den modulen), die keiner braucht.

du hast nicht zufällig mal probiert, dir eine xorg.conf per hand zu erstellen?

----------

## werwolf

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> trotzalledem, kriz hatte schon recht,
> 
> da scheint einiges nicht zu stimmen in deiner .cfg.
> 
> nvidia und dri passend absolut nicht zusammen (s.a. nvidia-readme).
> ...

 

Jo habe ich hat leider immer wieder mit der selben Meldung ...

----------

